# Here is a vintage, cir 1930's, electrician's card



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

LARMGUY said:


> Try that nowadays.


:laughing::laughing::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Electrical **** at its finest


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Love it! Was that on the back of an electricians card or something?


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

The "political correctness police" would be after you for using this today. I don't believe that it is possible not to offend some one no mater what is said or done today.

The card would have been perfectly acceptable years ago. Sort of cute actually.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

When I was in high school, I worked at a local hardware store and a customer asked what was the difference between male and female connections. I used an explanation similar to the card in this thread. The customer, an older male, turned red and left the store.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

When i was an apprentice my Jman asked a well endowed woman behind the hardware store counter if she has offset nipples.....most of the line behind us cracked up....:whistling2:~CS~


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

varmit said:


> The "political correctness police" would be after you for using this today. I don't believe that it is possible not to offend some one no mater what is said or done today.
> 
> The card would have been perfectly acceptable years ago. Sort of cute actually.


Maybe it was from a Greek electrical contractor. 
I think the card was from the mid-forties, when that song was out by Vaughn Monroe. It referred to the blackouts in the war-torn countries and even here.


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

retiredsparktech said:


> Maybe it was from a Greek electrical contractor.
> I think the card was from the mid-forties, when that song was out by Vaughn Monroe. It referred to the blackouts in the war-torn countries and even here.


I think you might be right on that last point. I had to look it up, that's from way before my time, but would have been my Father's time (1942). It was apparently one of the most popular songs during WWII, makes sense it would be parodied by an electrician doing business at that time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JD8sEFpbk-w


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

i have one like that , but its a nut and a bolt and the caption is 'no never, not without a washer':laughing:


----------



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> When i was an apprentice my Jman asked a well endowed woman behind the hardware store counter if she has offset nipples.....most of the line behind us cracked up....:whistling2:~CS~


How about a 10 inch Flat Bastard (file)


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

fdew said:


> How about a 10 inch Flat Bastard (file)


 An old joke!
Mechanic wanted to buy a 12 inch flat bastard. Girl behide the counter replies, "Were out of those but, how about a 10 inch SOB". :laughing:


----------

